# Facebook hacked. Also my Android Motorola phone. What we're



## Seventyninewines (Jan 6, 2019)

I accepted a friend request on FB from a man from Nigeria. At first it was a pleasant friendship but odd things started happening. Like at times it seemed like I was talking to at least three different men. Normally his English was impeccable. As well as his grammar. Other times his English was like a gutter rat. And other times he praised God after every sentence. I blew it off as me being paranoid. But after having to change my password so many times because someone was changing it I began to pay attention. I noticed it seemed like he would be talking to someone else when we talked. His questions answers and statements sometimes just didn't fit. It got very pronounced after a few months and was very clear there was something amiss. Finally I blocked him and immediately after like two minutes later my account was hacked. No way to get in. Eventually FB deleted it. A month later it broke in the news that 50 million people got hacked on FB. So I thought I was wrong about this guy. That I was being paranoid. So I sent him a friend request and we resumed our relationship. Everything seemed great for months. Although I did send him money a few times. But small amounts. Enough to buy food. Although I did think it was strange he didn't want me sending it directly to him via MoneyGram. He insisted I send it to his brother in Georgia in the US and he would send it to his bank. Then one day I was sending I think 40 dollars and he kept saying hurry up and unblock my brother so u can tell him you're sending the money. He is online right now. I said I have not blocked your brother. But he ignored me and kept saying that in a hurried many. I didn't understand it. Finally I yelled at him saying I didn't block him. What the hell are you talking about?? He apologized saying he didn't hear me .I thought to myself. Here we go again. The strange activity started again. Slowly it got worse. Only this time he would not contact me and when I caught him online he'd rush me off messenger. But it was clear I was talking to different men at different times. And it seemed there was someone else present in my messenger that I could not see. I talked to people about it and they all said I was being scammed for money. I disagree. It was very minimal amounts and long amounts of time in between and sometimes I asked if he needed money for food and he turned me down quite often. So there was something else he was up to. Things got bad and I finally blocked him again. And immediately after I was hacked and locked out of my account again. This time I contacted FB immediately. They investigated and concluded my acct had been compromised and they shut it down immediately. I've reported this to several agencies. But no one gives me answers and all my friends think I'm crazy. But I know there were group meetings on my messenger and somehow I was blocked from seeing them. Can you please confirm my suspicions so I my mind can rest. And what could they possibly have been doing and why do it through my messenger. Why not do it through their own? Oh. And by the way. He is a high ranking police officer in what they call State Assembly. But I believe he's corrupt. I would be grateful for any information on this. Thank you....Seventyninewines.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We don't get involved is this type of situation. Closing thread.


----------

